# Motorcycle Gang Members



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks like the FBI just took down some bad guys in Cleveland.

Just coincidence it's while the RNC is in town ?

Here's the story.....
FBI arrest 16 motorcycle gang members on racketeering charges | StreetGangs.Com

Looks like it was members of the "avengers" gang.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Looks like the FBI just took down some bad guys in Cleveland.
> 
> Just coincidence it's while the RNC is in town ?
> 
> ...


At least they weren't Speech Plagiarizers...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The FBI as it was meant to be. Glad they got some bad guys off the street.

Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> The FBI as it was meant to be. Glad they got some bad guys off the street.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation.


According to the story these guys are career criminals. Activity like that eats at the fabric of the community.

Yes, I'm doing some hunt'n, fish'n and love'n !!!!!! I love vacations !


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

1%ers commit crimes. I don't care how many teddy bear runs they sponsor or how many charitable causes they contribute to. If you wear the 1% patch you are either affiliated with a criminal enterprise or you are a criminal yourself. They are always trying to convince people that they are cleaning up their act but at the end of the day they are nothing more than drug smugglers, thugs, pimps and gun runners.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

```

```



csi-tech said:


> 1%ers commit crimes. I don't care how many teddy bear runs they sponsor or how many charitable causes they contribute to. If you wear the 1% patch you are either affiliated with a criminal enterprise or you are a criminal yourself. They are always trying to convince people that they are cleaning up their act but at the end of the day they are nothing more than drug smugglers, thugs, pimps and gun runners.


You sound like you have had experience with these guys..... You must be law enforcement ?

Stay safe if you are !


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes and yes. We have a local contingent of bikers here that claim to be "Gentlemen". They are also probably going to be patched over by the Outlaws before too long. I will stay safe, try to anyway. Thank you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll bet they weren't Bikers For Christ.
Yes, that is a real group.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'll bet they weren't Bikers For Christ.
> Yes, that is a real group.


Don't leave the gays and lesbians out ! That might offend some people. Lol !
Riders rev up for motorcycle season - Your #ProudQueer News Source CA+OR+WA

Let's not forge the transgender bikers too !!! Looks like a gang to me ! Lol !!

http://dartmouthharleyclub.com/


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'll bet they weren't Bikers For Christ.
> Yes, that is a real group.


H.I.M Hogs in Ministry. Local chapter here.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

It is the FBI.. can't they just claim they didn't "intend" to do it? Comey should let it slide then?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Here is the last incident of motorcycle gang activity in my area.

Devils Diciples motorcycle gang members sentenced in connection with 2012 shooting in Robertsdale | AL.com

A paragraph ripped from the link posted to the article.......

"Gang members are required to own Harley-Davidson motorcycles and go by a club name or nickname to conceal their identities, according to the FBI.
The gang has been known to participate in crimes, including drug sales, thefts, selling stolen motorcycles, conducting illegal gambling businesses, robbery, extortion and violence.

Baldwin County Sheriff Huey "Hoss" Mack said in 2012 that he didn't believe there was an active chapter in Baldwin County, but acknowledged that the group had met locally.""


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We have a club called Booze Fighters around here. Think they are the oldest club in the US. Normally considered somewhere in the vicinity of ten percenters. Usually pretty easy to get along with. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boozefighters


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Here is the last incident of motorcycle gang activity in my area. "


So what is your point? If you're trying to continue your last bike thread be posting news articles does that mean I should post articles about wealthy people who do dumb or illegal things? Do you really want to go down that street?

Like I said before. Every group is going to have some bad pennies, some wanna be-s and even some people with low self esteem that want to seem important so they talk about their silver investments or how much money they made yesterday.

We all brag a little from time to time but you seem to be pretty bad about it in off topic areas.

Slightly bragging about your ability to can or your defensive measures fit in here because they are focused on topics this site deals with. We can and should be proud that we have taken a step to increase our preparedness and want to share it with the forum.

But I don't see a forum topic here about how much money you make. I see guns, shelter, water, and even solar topics but not pictures of paychecks.

Emergency cash fits in, paychecks don't and considering the thrust of this forum (preparedness) a fat paycheck last week isn't going to help a bit when the lights go out


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

John Galt said:


> So what is your point? If you're trying to continue your last bike thread be posting news articles does that mean I should post articles about wealthy people who do dumb or illegal things? Do you really want to go down that street?
> 
> Like I said before. Every group is going to have some bad pennies, some wanna be-s and even some people with low self esteem that want to seem important so they talk about their silver investments or how much money they made yesterday.
> 
> ...


He is trolling and intentionally baiting. I thought trolling wasn't allowed here. Maybe hes bucking for a ban?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

John Galt said:


> So what is your point? If you're trying to continue your last bike thread be posting news articles does that mean I should post articles about wealthy people who do dumb or illegal things? Do you really want to go down that street?
> 
> Like I said before. Every group is going to have some bad pennies, some wanna be-s and even some people with low self esteem that want to seem important so they talk about their silver investments or how much money they made yesterday.
> 
> ...


I think you can post anything you like if the it conforms to the rules. I think everyone should voice their opinion. Does my thread conform to the rules ? If you do not think so then you can report the post and you can also put me on ignore so you don't have to see my posts.

Thank you !


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> He is trolling and intentionally baiting. I thought trolling wasn't allowed here. Maybe hes bucking for a ban?


You have nothing to offer the thread then why do you post ?

Bikers are going to Cleveland for trump and the FBI arrest a bunch of Bikers in Clevland almost the same day !!!!!

You don't see the timing as odd ?

The FBI recommended no charges on the democratic nominee........

I do !!! This current administration has allowed political persecution before through the IRS tax status.

Do you have anything useful to add or just complain about me ?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I think you can post anything you like if the it conforms to the rules. I think everyone should voice their opinion. Does my thread conform to the rules ? If you do not think so then you can report the post and you can also put me on ignore so you don't have to see my posts.
> 
> Thank you !


If you want to play it that way... Check out your prep of the day post.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> You have nothing to offer the thread then why do you post ?
> 
> Bikers are going to Cleveland for trump and the FBI arrest a bunch of Bikers in Clevland almost the same day !!!!!
> 
> ...


Your ignorance is showing again...

They are not gangs they are clubs 
Ignorance is bliss eh!

Not to mention that you are trolling-



> 9. No trolling or intentional high jacking! If a member reports a thread or a staff member determines a member to be a troll their account will be banned!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

*ENOUGH!
*
This is not how I wanted to start my day. Put your big boy pants on accept your infraction. Stop posting to incite people. If you want to play go play somewhere else. Consider this my last warning.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> 1%ers commit crimes. I don't care how many teddy bear runs they sponsor or how many charitable causes they contribute to. If you wear the 1% patch you are either affiliated with a criminal enterprise or you are a criminal yourself. They are always trying to convince people that they are cleaning up their act but at the end of the day they are nothing more than drug smugglers, thugs, pimps and gun runners.


 Like gangbangers you are what you claim to be. If you present yourself as a 1%er then own it and pay the price. They get no support from me.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

You could be right Operator6, let's look at a current fact.

Hillary doesn't ride 2 wheels and she is quite wealthy. I guess that adds to her as a person.

She has all the stuff she wants including many politicians in her pocket. She is someone who knows how to accumulate wealth and what to do with it. 

She can vacation anywhere on the planet whenever she wishes.

Wow, now I know who you support and why.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Just like how every gun owner isn't a future mass shooter, how every Muslim isn't a terrorist, and how every black person isn't a gang banger on welfare not all motorcycle clubs are outlaw mc's. Outlaw MC's are known to be violent criminals and if they are in your area then realize they will be a significant threat during a WROL situation. Quiet frankly they are a threat during rule of law as well. Other MC's are just regular social clubs that are centered around motorcycles made up with people that are your neighbors, go to your church, and are law abiding members of your community.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

By definition any bike club that is not ama is a " outlaw club "


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We had Bandidoes in S. Texas. Even had the honor of helping host their National Convention on Padre Island back in around 73 or so. We all just tried to get along as Brother Rodney King advised folks to do. Fattest ugliest men with the pretty girls I ever seen. Their fearless leader was a big old stout guy who wore bib overalls who was known as Big Barn Smell.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Here are the big 1% biker gangs: Hell's Angels, Outlaws, Banditos, Mongols and Pagans. There are others, but they are subservient to one of the big 5 in most cases. there are far more members in decent, honorable clubs. Outlaw MC's are just that. People want to belong to something that makes them feel like a "Badass" so they sign on with one of these clubs. Are there good people affiliated with them? Sure, but the franchise is criminal. They move meth, produce porn with unwilling minors, facilitate human trafficking, manufacture and distribute methamphetamine and move illegal firearms. They have also been crawling into bed with the drug cartels in Mexico hustling their product north of the border. There may be a link between the cartels and American 1%ers on I-10 on Texas. They were buying billboard space and threatening US LEOs with "Plata o Plomo" This is a threat that loosely translated means accept our bribes or die, Silver or lead. Don't believe me? Look it up.

I realized that there are two types of bikers. Those who have been in crashes and those who _will be_ in crashes. I miss riding my Harley a great deal. One day, I told my wife I would like to ride to our farm and spend the day riding the area. After a major scare a week later I decided to sell the Harley. It sold before I listed it and we took the same ride in our 4Runner. Another Officer's daughter pulled in front of us and we impacted her Saturn at 50 MPH. Had we been on the bike, we could not have survived.

Here is a picture of my vest. I am very proud of these guys, they do great work. When I see the roll call of members who are assigned to chapter "Heaven One" because someone killed them, I say a prayer, get in my cage (car) and go to work.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Blue Knights are a great bunch. Have several old chums who are in it. One of the local American Legion posts also sponsors a club called the Legion Riders. Mostly a bunch of Vets who generally act nice. Some claim they are 20 percenters. 
Legion Riders 2014-2015


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

There are good and bad in every group , if you are going to nit pick every post with this shit , you need to rethink just who you are and how perfect are you . just my .05


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The local chapter of the Outlaws is my "Walmart Buddy." He and I prefer going to Walmart closer toward midnight as there are less people. Being carriers, the bad element that comes out in the dark worry us little.
One night I asked, "Hey, can my and my bike join?" knowing he knows I ride a little V-Star 650 (Yamaha). He just smiled a smile to let me know he knew that I knew the answer, already.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well once you get a approval to join then you can get one of the rich doctor or lawyer fellow members to co-sign for a big Harley. Now back in the good old days a person could steal a scooter. Hopefully they dont allow that any longer.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Well once you get a approval to join then you can get one of the rich doctor or lawyer fellow members to co-sign for a big Harley. Now back in the good old days a person could steal a scooter. Hopefully they dont allow that any longer.


I'd prefer not to owe one of them; especially if it is a lawyer.

While I am sure they need a positive influence in their lives, I don't have time for club meetings or rides, let alone brawls with other clubs.


----------

